

Show HN: Poetic.io – beautiful, simple and professional file transfer - poetic
https://poetic.io/

======
fiatjaf
Seems good, but emails? Again? What makes this different from SendSpace or
WeTransfer?

Do something different. Maybe a combination of keywords + geolocation for
identifying files.

\-- I've sent you a file at poetic.io!

\-- What is the link?

\-- Just go there, it's in your address.

~~~
poetic
Yes, about emails you are right. I'm pretty open to find another solution. We
can also brainstorm a bit about the solution if you like :)

I think poetic.io has a much better UI, user experience (comparing it with
SendSpace). The real differences will be deployed in two/three weeks: \-
previews on pictures (gallery), pdf and media \- background customisation for
the transfer (for example with your brand) The pro version will be completely
different, I'll keep you updated on that ;)

------
poetic
After this chat we made an update to the "terms of service" under "Rights you
licence". Let me know what you think guys.

------
110king
What makes Poetic.io different than other methods of transferring and sharing
file? (Dropbox for example has 10 GB limit file-size limit)

~~~
poetic
with Dropbox you have to register, install a software and, most of the time
pay,(actually you just have 2GB per account):
[https://www.dropbox.com/en/help/73](https://www.dropbox.com/en/help/73) You
have also to keep the file on your computer while is shared.

Here you have 3GB per transfer (unlimited number of transfers), no
registration needed.

